# 1 link (htm seiten) soll sich in 2 iframes öffnen



## pipeline (29. Februar 2004)

also, das ist schwer zu beschreiben, ich habe eine homepage mit 2 iframes und natürlich einem menü. ich möchte das sich bei der tätigung eines links in beiden iframes etwas öffnet. zum beispiel in iframe_1 = bild iframe_2 = text, naja, ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen gut beschreiben und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt. thx


----------



## Fabian H (29. Februar 2004)

Bitte halt dich an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129992.html


----------



## pipeline (29. Februar 2004)

Sry wegen der Groß- und Kleinschreibung und danke für den link. Eigendlich habe ich schon gesucht, aber leider nichts zu dem Thema gefunden.
Nochmals thx und sry wegen der überflüssigen Frage.


----------



## stonedjehova (2. März 2004)

Hallo,

auch auf dei Gefahr hin eine Kopfnuss zu bekommen:

Kann ich die im Tutorial beschriebene Variante auch per "meta-refresh" machen? also ohne Link?

was müsste ich hier:

```
echo "<meta http-equiv='refresh' content='1; URL=menu.php'>";
```

ändern wenn gleichzeitig noch der Zweite Frame  mit einer anderen Datei refresht werden soll?

danke

mfg

s.j.


----------



## stonedjehova (3. März 2004)

danke

habs schon selbst hinbekommen:

Ich habe einfach mit dem Meta-refresh eine Seite aufgerufen, die dann im <body> die funktion change() onload lädt. Geht ganz fix, so dass man kaum etwas davon mitkriegt.

so far

s.j.


----------

